# 51 Inch Pike



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

My buddy caught this Pike 3 days ago out in front of his lodge at springwood cottages on lake kennebec. Pike this size are quite common in that lake.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. thats a sweet ass looking pike.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

it took over an hr to get it in the boat and 20 min of flushing water through its gills and holding it up in the water before it was released. Its there for another day.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

wow sweet pike , i cant wait to got fishing for the long weekend i hope i get that lucky


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wicked nice! You should have posted this in the lounge!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn thats a big pike


----------

